# Anyone used an ionic brush with ultasound as a flea repellant?



## tsorcus (Aug 24, 2007)

Had to bring Jasper to the vet yeasterday for insect repellant as I found a few creepy crawlies on his fur and was recommended Frontline spray rather than a spot on. Well, the health warnings on the packet kind of freaked me out - do I really want to use something on my dog that I'm not even meant to touch without gloves? His skin is pretty much the same as mine after all. I've used it this once, but I'm looking for natural alternatives and came across the following thing on ebay and I'm wondering if it works? http://cgi.ebay.ie/Ionic-Pet-Brush-...ryZ20751QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD3VQQcmdZViewItem

Has anyone ever used one and if so did it work? I used to use a tea tree oil flea collar on my cat - she never had fleas, but then she didn't get around as much as the dog does. It's about the same price as three months treatment.

We don't have Lyme disease or heartworm in Ireland, so fleas and ticks aren't as dangerous as in other countries!


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

Never heard of it, let alone used one. Even if the Ultrasonic noise repels fleas and ticks, it will only be while you are brushing the dog - after the aversive frequency stops they can just get right back on him... or you. So if you are brushing him inside, the fleas will (theoretically) jump off because of the frequency, hang out in your carpet and lay their eggs, and then jump right back on your dog for a snack. Maybe I'm wrong but it seems rather gimmicky to me.

I've never heard of usig tea tree oil but if that works, you could try using a tea tree oil soap to bathe him.

I'd also be interested in learning about any non-toxic, all natural alternatives that people have applied to their pet to get rid of fleas (and succeeded!).


----------



## tsorcus (Aug 24, 2007)

I appreciate that the ionic brush wouldn't help in the case of a full blown infestation, but I think it might work to stop them from getting established in the first place - you'd probably have to do it every day though.

I have found one product that sounds like it works on an European web based animal site:



> Exner Petguard Refill Bottle
> The patented and completely ecological solution in the fight against fleas & ticks!
> 
> Exner Petguard is the first and only ecological flea & tick repellent for pets that works without poison or chemicals. It is the earth-friendly and animal-friendly alternative that fights fleas, tickes, lice, mites, etc., and additionally nurtures skin and fur.
> ...


Haven't tried it yet, it does sound like a lot of work though! I like the fact that you can treat the bedding at the sime time though, as I really don't fancy flea bombs!


----------

